# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Hz. ibrahim Ve Türkler

## atoybil

DüNYA MEDENİYETİNDE TüRKLERİN PAYI 

HZ. İBRAHİM VE TüRKLER 

TEVRAT'ta Hz. İBRAHİM, SAM'ın soyundan ve TERAH'ın oğlu olarak gösterilmektedir. İSLAM'a göre Hz. İBRAHİM'in babası AZER'dir. Yani HAZAR TüRKü'dür. Buna göre YAFES'in soyundan olması gerekir... Zaten Arap tarihçiler de "gerçek Arapların AD, SEMUD, AMALİKE gibi kabileler olduğunu; Hz. İBRAHİM'in oğlu İSMAİL soyunun sonradan Araplaşmış olduğu"nu ifade ederler... (20) Ama farketmez. 

TEVRAT'ta geçen TERAH adının da TURHAN veya HERODOT'ta geçen TYRRHEN kelimesine yakınlığı açıktır. Yine TEVRAT'ta ALLAH'ın Hz. İBRAHİM'e bir hitabı var ki, Hz. NUH'un duasına cevap gibidir: 

- "Seni BüYüK MİLLET edeceğim. Ve seni MUBAREK kılacağım. Seni mubarek kılanları, mubarek kılacağım. Ve sana lanet edene, lanet edeceğim!.. YERYüZüNüN BüTüN KABİLELERİ, SENDE MUBAREK OLACAKTIR!.." 
(Tekvin, 12. Bab) 

Bilindiği gibi Hz. İBRAHİM'in HACER adlı cariyesinden Hz. İSMAİL dünyaya geldi. Karısı Sara'dan da Hz. İSHAK doğdu. Hz. İSMAİL yüce Peygamberimiz Hz. MUHAMMED'in atasıdır. Hz. İSHAK da İsraillilerin atasıdır. 

Rivayete göre, Hz. İBRAHİM'in KANTURA adında bir eşi daha vardı. Bu mubarek kadın da TüRK boylarının anası, atası idi. Peygamberimiz TüRKLER'den KANTURA OĞULLARI diye söz ederdi. Hatta bu sebepten 9. Asırda müslüman olup halife etrafına toplanmaya başlıyan TüRKLER, soyları sorulduğunda, "Babamız İBRAHİM, amcamız İSMAİL" derlerdi!.. (20) 

Yahudiler Hz. İBRAHİM'in bu ifadesinin kendilerini kastettiği zehabına kapılarak BüYüK İSRAİL, hatta DüNYA HAKİMİYETİ hayali peşinde koşarlar. 

Halbuki KUR'AN'daki Yahudiler'i suçlayan ve lanetleyen ifadeler, böyle bir kutsama varsa bile ortadan kalktığını göstermektedir. Yahudiler KİTAB-I MUKADDES'in ZEBUR'dan (MEZMURLAR) sonraki bölümlerde bile kınanır. Ve pek çok kere kıyıma ve sürgüne uğramışlar, ve hiç bir zaman bundan ders almamışlardır!.. HZ. İBRAHİM'e yapılan o İLüHü HİTAP, HZ. NUH'UN DUASI gibi TüRKLER'i kastetmektedir!. 

üte yandan KUR'AN-I KERİM'de de TüRKLER'e işaret vardır ve TEVRAT'taki ifadeyi pekiştirir: 

- "Ey iman edenler!..İçinizden kim dininden dönerse, (bilsin ki) ALLAH bir kavim getirir ki, onları sever. Onlar da O'nu severler...Onlar müminlere karşı mutevazı, kafirlere karşı zorlu olurlar. ALLAH yolunda cihad ederler. (Kendilerini) yerenlerin çekiştirmesinden yılmazlar. Bu (özellik) ALLAH'ın bir inayetidir ki, onu dilediğine verir." (Maide Suresi, 54. Ayet) 

üok şükür ki, TANRI bu lütfu TüRKLER'e vermiştir. Gerçekten de TüRKLER inananlara karşı son derece mütevazı, onlara saldıran inançsızlara karşı son derece amansız olmuşlardır. Haçlı Seferlerine karşı koyanlar Araplar değil, TüRKLER'di!..Arap Fatımiler Selçukluları arkadan vurmuşlar, Haçlıların işini kolaylaştırmışlardı. Haçlılar bu suretle Hudüs'ü ele geçirip müslümanları katletmişlerdi. (1098) 

820 sene sonra 1. Dünya Savaşı'nda Araplar yine TüRKLER'i arkadan vurmuşlar ve Lavrence'in peşine takılarak ülkelerini Batılılara adeta peşkeş çekmişlerdir. (l918) 

Bu ihanet sonucunda İngiliz orduları mukaddes topraklara; Kudüs, Mekke, Medine'ye hükmedecek şekilde Arabistan'da söz sahibi oldular. Daha sonra İngiliz, Fransız ve Amerikalılar Irak, Suriye, Filistin, Mısır, Libya, Cezayir, Tunus'u ve bu ülkelerin sahip olduğu zenginlikleri aralarında bölüştüler. Hatta Rus İhtilali'ni bahane ederek Gürcistan, Ermenistan, Azerbeycan'a el attılar. Eğer Türkiye Batı'ya karşı Atatürk liderliğinde direnip galip gelmeseydi; bütün bu bölgede topraklar, zenginliklerin yanısıra İslam da elden gidebilirdi. 700 yıllık Endülüs'te bir tek müslüman bırakmıyan Batılı hıristiyanlar zaten bu amaçlarından hiç bir zaman vazgeçmemişlerdir. 

üte yandan Peygamberimizin de Türkler ile ilgili pek çok hadisi vardır. Bir tanesi şudur: 

- "Sizler (Araplar) deriden çarık giyen bir kavimle (TüRKLER) çarpışmadıkça, kıyamet kopmıyacaktır!" 

Buradaki kıyamet sözü, ahiretteki kıyamet değildir. Her şeyin kökünden değişmesidir. 

Gerçekten de 750 yılında Araplar TALAS Savaşı'nda TüRKLER ile çarpışmışlar, onları yenmişler; ama bu savaştan sonra kitle halinde müslüman olan TüRKİ HALKLAR, İSLAM DEVLETİ'nin hakim unsuru haline gelmişlerdir. Arab'a dayalı her şey, kökünden değişmiştir. 

Bir diğer hadis şöyle: 

- "TüRKLER size dokunmadıkça, siz de onlara dokunmayınız. Zira KANTURA OĞULLARI, ALLAH'ın (ilk önce) ümmetime (Araplara) verdiği saltanatı, (onların elinden) çekip alacaklardır." (21) 

Bu hadis Peygamberimizden 1500 yıl önce inmiş olan TEVRAT'ta yer alan ve 2500 yıl önceki Hz. İBRAHİM'e ALLAH'ın vaadi olan: 

- "Seni BüYüK MİLLET edeceğim. Seni mubarek kılanları mubarek kılacağım, sana lanet edene lanet edeceğim" 

ifadesinin tam teyididir!... 

Araplar bu nasihate uymamışlar, TüRKLER'ien üstüne yürümüşler, onları yenmişler, ancak sonunda saltanatı TüRKLER'e devretmek durumunda kalmışlardır. 

Ama en dikkat çekici hadis, aşağıdakidir... 

Hz. MUHAMMED'e sorarlar: 

- "MEVALİ nedir ya RESULULLAH?.." 

- "Onlar sizin azadlılarınızdır. Yani FARİS yönünden gelecek olan bir kavimdir ki, şöyle diyecekler: 


- Ey Araplar!..Siz fazla taassuba kaçtınız. 
Siz bunlara gereği gibi hak tanımazsınız. Sizinle hiç kimse birlik kurmayacaktır!" 

Bu hadisteki MEVALİ, ARAP OLMAYAN'dır...FARİS, İRAN'dır...FARİS YüNü, HORASAN'dır...GELEN KAVİM ise, TüRKLER'dir!..üünkü dünyada TüRKLER'den başka KüLELİKTEN YüKSELİP te HüKüMDAR OLAN bir MİLLET yoktur!.. şu halde TüRKLER, NUH TUFANI'ndan beri var olan, ilk devleti kuran, dünyanın en eski dilini kullanan; ve hem TEVRAT'ta, hem de KUR'AN'da övülmüş, DüNYANIN DüRT BİR YANINA YAYILMIş bir MİLLET'tir. 

_______________________________ 

(20) Kürt bölücü Cemşid Bender, sırf bölücülük uğruna Türkler'in atası Hz. İbrahim'i değil; onu ateşe atan Nemrud'u tutar... Nemrud'un Kürt kralı olduğunu öne sürer... (Bak: Teori Dergisi, sayı 6, 1990) 

(21) Kitapçı Zekeriya, Hz. MUHAMMED'in Hadislerinde TüRKLER, Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfı, İstanbul, 1986, sf.96, 16 

email: [email protected]

----------

